# Random BSOD after building PC



## ItsJon (Mar 2, 2014)

I recently built a custom rig and I randomly get a BSOD :/
I have no idea where to start with troubleshooting. (I am posting this thread from the PC in question)
All of my drivers are up to date. I'm not really sure how to access the log for the BSOD.

Here are the specs:

*Operating System:* Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
*Motherboard:* GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3P AM3+/AM3 AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
*CPU:* AMD FX-6300 Vishera 3.5GHz (4.1GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+
*RAM:* G.SKILL Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3
*Graphics:* EVGA 02G-P3-2619-KR GeForce GT 610 2GB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM
*PSU:* Cooler Master i500 - 500W Power Supply
*Other devices:* ASUS Black SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model DVD-E818AAT
TP-LINK TL-WN781ND Wireless N150 PCI Express Adapter


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

How long as the PC been working before then began happening?

What is the BSOD Stop code error?

Have you installed all the latest drivers? What software did you install?

Download HWMonitor from here: 

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html 










 

Make sure to download the .zip file to your *desktop*. 










 

Once downloaded to your desktop *unzip* the *hwmonitor.zip* folder to your *desktop*. 

Open up the unzipped folder and run either the 32bit Software or 64bit Software. 
How to tell the difference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827218 ​Allow HWMonitor to run while the PC is at an idle state. After about five minutes of running at idle take a screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

Now allow HWMonitor to run while gaming or doing heavy processing for about five minutes. Take another screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

In your next reply please include both screenshots. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## ItsJon (Mar 2, 2014)

The first time it happened was the day after building it. It didn't happen again until a couple days after that.
I've installed all the latest drivers, however I don't know what the BSOD error code was.

Here is my computer at idle:









Here's while playing a game:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

HWMonitor is obviously very wrong on the Voltages and that's not uncommon.
Check the Temps & Voltages in the Bios for the most accurate results. 
BSOD's are commonly hardware related and the Error Codes are there to assist in finding the problem. When you experience a BSOD, post the Error Codes shown.
What are the specs of the RAM? If it's 1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz, there should be no problems but you could try using one stick at a time and see how it goes or even test the with MemTest on one stick at a time and let it make at least 7 passes on each stick: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
Your components are top quality with the possible exception of the CoolerMaster PSU but since it's new it should have no problems powering a GT610GPU.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

TSF BOSD Posting Instructions


----------



## ItsJon (Mar 2, 2014)

Tyree said:


> HWMonitor is obviously very wrong on the Voltages and that's not uncommon.
> Check the Temps & Voltages in the Bios for the most accurate results.
> BSOD's are commonly hardware related and the Error Codes are there to assist in finding the problem. When you experience a BSOD, post the Error Codes shown.
> What are the specs of the RAM? If it's 1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz, there should be no problems but you could try using one stick at a time and see how it goes or even test the with MemTest on one stick at a time and let it make at least 7 passes on each stick: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
> Your components are top quality with the possible exception of the CoolerMaster PSU but since it's new it should have no problems powering a GT610GPU.


This is the RAM I have: G.SKILL Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR - Newegg.com
I think my PSU is quite good actually: Newegg.com - Cooler Master i500 - 500W Power Supply with 80 PLUS Bronze Certification

I'll try that memtest tool in a little while. In the meantime is there anything else I can try? Doesn't the system save a dump file for the BSOD when it happens?



Wrench97 said:


> TSF BOSD Posting Instructions


^I think you pasted the wrong link lol


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

ItsJon said:


> ^I think you pasted the wrong link lol


:rofl::rofl::lil:

I think your right!

Here is the correct link:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your RAM should be fine but testing and trying one stick at a time never hurts when unsure of the cause and unknown BSOD Error Codes.
Your PSU is made by Enhance w/3yr. warranty and not one we would recommend.



Tyree said:


> Check the Voltages in the Bios for the most accurate results.


If the Bios shows the same Voltages as HWMonitor, you have a serious power issue.


----------



## ItsJon (Mar 2, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> :rofl::rofl::lil:
> 
> I think your right!
> 
> ...


Here is the output from the BSOD File Collection and the perfmon:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ruv9ghdzh9ruaoe/Documents.zip


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There is one BSOD from the 2nd in the upload is that the only one you received?
*PROCESS_NAME: dwm.exe* DWM is the Windows Desktop Manager.
Seeing you have not yet installed SP1 I would continue with the updates and get SP1 installed and any driver updates.The Gigabyte site has newer drivers for just about everything> GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-970A-D3P (rev. 1.0)
Also the wireless driver(athrx.sys Jul 20 2011) is pretty old there are at least 3 updates looks like a TP-Link adapter using a Athros chip> Download - Welcome to TP-LINK


```
**************************Sun Mar  2 17:12:00.609 2014 (UTC - 5:00)**************************
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\11274\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.9200.20512 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\SysnativeBSODApps\030214-24164-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (6 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.17273.amd64fre.win7_gdr.130318-1532
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c49000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e85e70
Debug session time: Sun Mar  2 17:12:00.609 2014 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:59:16.279
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff96000176483, fffff8800a052040, 0}

*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!memset+863 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

5: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff96000176483, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800a052040, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
win32k!memset+863
fffff960`00176483 0fb7430c        movzx   eax,word ptr [rbx+0Ch]

CONTEXT:  fffff8800a052040 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800a052040)
.cxr 0xfffff8800a052040
rax=fffff900c0200000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8006d25930
rdx=fffff900c0200000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffff900c0200000
rip=fffff96000176483 rsp=fffff8800a052a10 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff8800a052a78 r12=fffff9600038be00 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000001 r15=00000000073a7450
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
win32k!memset+0x863:
fffff960`00176483 0fb7430c        movzx   eax,word ptr [rbx+0Ch] ds:002b:00000000`0000000c=????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff96000332620 to fffff96000176483

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a052a10 fffff960`00332620 : fffff900`c070a550 00000000`00000001 ffffffff`c812157a fffff900`c2dc0cd0 : win32k!memset+0x863
fffff880`0a052a80 fffff960`00331b1e : fffff900`c070a550 00000000`00000000 0000157a`00000000 00000000`00000000 : win32k!BRUSHOBJ_hGetColorTransform+0x8aa60
fffff880`0a052ab0 fffff960`00332a23 : 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`c812157a fffff900`c070a550 fffff960`0038be00 : win32k!BRUSHOBJ_hGetColorTransform+0x89f5e
fffff880`0a052af0 fffff960`002d8853 : fffff900`c0670d30 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c070a550 fffff900`c070a550 : win32k!BRUSHOBJ_hGetColorTransform+0x8ae63
fffff880`0a052b30 fffff960`0028bb3a : fffff900`c1ea2100 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09b0ef20 : win32k!BRUSHOBJ_hGetColorTransform+0x30c93
fffff880`0a052b70 fffff960`00205434 : 00000000`00000001 fffff900`c00ba010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : win32k!EngSetPointerShape+0x9ca
fffff880`0a052ba0 fffff960`00198f83 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a052ca0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000020 : win32k!W32pArgumentTable+0x7fa18
fffff880`0a052bf0 fffff800`02cb7ad3 : fffffa80`06d25930 fffff880`0a052ca0 00000000`00000405 00000000`00000020 : win32k!W32pArgumentTable+0x13567
fffff880`0a052c20 00000000`771b619a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0212f988 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x771b619a


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k!memset+863
fffff960`00176483 0fb7430c        movzx   eax,word ptr [rbx+0Ch]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k!memset+863

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5130212e

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800a052040 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!memset+863

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!memset+863

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 39]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2447 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  F5
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             08/06/2013
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           4
  BIOS Minor Revision           6
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  To be filled by O.E.M.
  Version                       To be filled by O.E.M.
  Serial Number                                       
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To be filled by O.E.M.
  Family                        To be filled by O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product                       970A-D3P
  Version                       x.x
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       1514913312: - 
       1514913352: - 
  Location                      To be filled by O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 22 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            CPU 1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              3fh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD              
  Processor ID                  200f6000fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor             
  Processor Voltage             8ch - 1.2V
  External Clock                200MHz
  Max Speed                     3500MHz
  Current Speed                 3500MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0120h - 288K
  Installed Size                0120h - 288K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 2-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            1800h - 6144K
  Installed Size                1800h - 6144K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 Specification Reserved
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0008h]
  Error Detecting Method        06h - 64-bit ECC
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0bh - 2048MB
  Supported Speeds              000ch - 70ns 60ns 
  Supported Memory Types        0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Memory Module Voltage         3.3V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Memory Slot Handle            000ah
  Memory Slot Handle            000bh
  Memory Slot Handle            000ch
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            DIMM0
  Bank Connections              01h - 1 0
  Current Speed                 1ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            DIMM1
  Bank Connections              23h - 3 2
  Current Speed                 35ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            DIMM2
  Bank Connections              45h - 5 4
  Current Speed                 69ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ch]
  Socket Designation            DIMM3
  Bank Connections              67h - 7 6
  Current Speed                 103ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  1dh - 536870912 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0029h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Video [enabled]
  01: Description                  To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 002ah]
  Number of Strings             1
   1                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 002bh]
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 002ch]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 002dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           002ch
  Partition Width               255
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 002eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Node0_Dimm0
  Bank Locator                  Node0_Bank0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   4080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                  Undefined         
  Serial Number                             
  Asset Tag Number                            
  Part Number                   F3-12800CL9-4
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 002fh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002eh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002dh
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         [Unknown]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0030h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Node0_Dimm1
  Bank Locator                  Node0_Bank0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   4080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                  Undefined         
  Serial Number                             
  Asset Tag Number                            
  Part Number                   F3-12800CL9-4
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0031h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0030h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002dh
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         [Unknown]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0032h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Node0_Dimm2
  Bank Locator                  Node0_Bank0
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Dimm2_Manufacturer
  Serial Number                             
  Asset Tag Number                            
  Part Number                   Dimm2_PartNum
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0034h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Node0_Dimm3
  Bank Locator                  Node0_Bank0
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Dimm3_Manufacturer
  Serial Number                             
  Asset Tag Number                            
  Part Number                   Dimm3_PartNum
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f2a000 fffff880`00f81000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`018b4000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:08 2011 (4EFA940C)
fffff880`03c75000 fffff880`03c8b000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0421d000 fffff880`04232000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00e3a000 fffff880`00e45000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`02c4a000 fffff880`02c52000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Wed Oct 24 20:51:02 2012 (50888CF6)
fffff880`09cfb000 fffff880`09d06000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e31000 fffff880`00e3a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dbe000 fffff880`00de8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04251000 fffff880`044f8000   athrx    athrx.sys    Wed Jul 20 09:33:03 2011 (4E26D90F)
fffff880`01967000 fffff880`0196e000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02c39000 fffff880`02c4a000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03fbe000 fffff880`03fdc000   bowser   bowser.sys   Wed Feb 23 00:15:06 2011 (4D6497DA)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`006d7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Wed Jan 26 01:31:34 2011 (4D3FBFC6)
fffff880`09d06000 fffff880`09d23000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01934000 fffff880`0195e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`018ce000 fffff880`018fe000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d04000 fffff880`00d62000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010fe000 fffff880`01170000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Jun 01 23:19:52 2012 (4FC98658)
fffff880`04232000 fffff880`04242000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05e63000 fffff880`05e71000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06145000 fffff880`06152400   CS64     CS64.sys     Wed Mar 13 10:26:23 2013 (51408C8F)
fffff880`02c1b000 fffff880`02c39000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Apr 26 22:57:39 2011 (4DB78623)
fffff880`02c0c000 fffff880`02c1b000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`0124b000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`060d8000 fffff880`060fa000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06118000 fffff880`06121000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0610c000 fffff880`06118000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06121000 fffff880`06134000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06100000 fffff880`0610c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03cb6000 fffff880`03daa000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Jan 25 23:22:56 2011 (4D3FA1A0)
fffff880`03daa000 fffff880`03df0000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jan 25 23:22:12 2011 (4D3FA174)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0c000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Mon Mar 04 04:21:51 2013 (513467AF)
fffff880`12b01000 fffff880`12b37000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0108c000 fffff880`010a0000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01040000 fffff880`0108c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:54:36 2012 (4F4EF2FC)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Wed Jan 23 22:02:05 2013 (5100A42D)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01449000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Jan 03 22:00:34 2013 (50E645D2)
fffff800`02c00000 fffff800`02c49000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`061a0000 fffff880`061b9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`061b9000 fffff880`061c1080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06192000 fffff880`061a0000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`03ef6000 fffff880`03fbe000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015ef000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03df0000 fffff880`03dff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05e0e000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`0340d000 fffff800`03417000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 07:21:45 2011 (4D4D40D9)
fffff880`11e62000 fffff880`11ea5000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 23:32:25 2010 (4B8F37D9)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jun 01 22:47:00 2012 (4FC97EA4)
fffff880`015a1000 fffff880`015cc000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Jun 01 23:20:48 2012 (4FC98690)
fffff880`060fa000 fffff880`060ff200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0571a000 fffff880`0572f000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05e1c000 fffff880`05e3f000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00ce3000 fffff880`00cf0000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`05e0e000 fffff880`05e1c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`12bbc000 fffff880`12bcb000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`061ef000 fffff880`061fc000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e17000 fffff880`00e31000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03fdc000 fffff880`03ff4000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e2d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue May 03 22:51:06 2011 (4DC0BF1A)
fffff880`03e2d000 fffff880`03e7b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:44:55 2011 (4E17C0A7)
fffff880`03e7b000 fffff880`03e9e000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue May 03 22:51:05 2011 (4DC0BF19)
fffff880`019cc000 fffff880`019d7000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f8a000 fffff880`00f94000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010a0000 fffff880`010fe000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02def000 fffff880`02dfa000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015d4000 fffff880`015e6000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0144f000 fffff880`01541000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04242000 fffff880`0424e000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05782000 fffff880`05795000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`12b37000 fffff880`12b66000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0565e000 fffff880`05673000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d37000 fffff880`02d46000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cad000 fffff880`02cf2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01541000 fffff880`015a1000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`019d7000 fffff880`019e8000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02de3000 fffff880`02def000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c49000 fffff800`03223000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 18 23:32:06 2013 (5147DC36)
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`013ed000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Apr 12 08:03:39 2013 (5167F81B)
fffff880`0195e000 fffff880`01967000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`057ad000 fffff880`057e1000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Sun Jun 16 08:38:07 2013 (51BDB1AF)
fffff880`11eca000 fffff880`12b01000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Oct 23 02:21:50 2013 (52676AFE)
fffff880`0572f000 fffff880`05782000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02cfb000 fffff880`02d21000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00fd4000 fffff880`00fe9000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:12:46 2012 (4F641D4E)
fffff880`00f94000 fffff880`00fc7000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e07000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e07000 fffff880`00e17000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`062a2000 fffff880`06348000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0609b000 fffff880`060d8000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cf0000 fffff880`00d04000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03c8b000 fffff880`03caf000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`12b66000 fffff880`12b81000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`12b81000 fffff880`12ba2000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`12ba2000 fffff880`12bbc000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02d92000 fffff880`02de3000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`045f3000 fffff880`045fe000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019b1000 fffff880`019ba000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019ba000 fffff880`019c3000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019c3000 fffff880`019cc000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`011bc000 fffff880`011f6000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`05795000 fffff880`057ad000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04505000 fffff880`04592000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Aug 23 09:55:41 2011 (4E53B15D)
fffff880`056b0000 fffff880`056e4000   SbieDrv  SbieDrv.sys  Fri Jan 17 14:00:36 2014 (52D97DD4)
fffff880`06348000 fffff880`06353000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04211000 fffff880`0421d000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d46000 fffff880`02d63000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`015cc000 fffff880`015d4000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06295000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:13:05 2011 (4DBA2CC1)
fffff880`06392000 fffff880`063f9000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:12:51 2011 (4DBA2CB3)
fffff880`06353000 fffff880`06380000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:12:35 2011 (4DBA2CA3)
fffff880`11e00000 fffff880`11e62000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`045fe000 fffff880`045ff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0618b000 fffff880`06192000   t_mouse  t_mouse.sys  Mon Dec 03 01:19:30 2012 (50BC4472)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Jan 03 22:03:34 2013 (50E64686)
fffff880`06380000 fffff880`06392000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0181e000 fffff880`0182b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0181e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d7e000 fffff880`02d92000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00590000 fffff960`0059a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02c52000 fffff880`02c78000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03ea2000 fffff880`03ef6000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`061e1000 fffff880`061ef000   UHSfiltv UHSfiltv.sys Fri Jul 15 00:13:12 2011 (4E1FBE58)
fffff880`11ea5000 fffff880`11eb7000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`061c6000 fffff880`061e0c00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0616e000 fffff880`0618b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`03c73000 fffff880`03c74f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04211000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`05604000 fffff880`0565e000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04592000 fffff880`0459d000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0459d000 fffff880`045f3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`12bcb000 fffff880`12bd9000   VClone   VClone.sys   Wed Jul 24 11:02:55 2013 (51EFEC9F)
fffff880`00fc7000 fffff880`00fd4000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0196e000 fffff880`0197c000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`05e72000 fffff880`0609b000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Thu Aug 02 21:31:13 2012 (501B29E1)
fffff880`05673000 fffff880`056b0000   ViaHub3  ViaHub3.sys  Wed Jan 02 04:24:18 2013 (50E3FCC2)
fffff880`0197c000 fffff880`019a1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ffe000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d62000 fffff880`00dbe000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01170000 fffff880`011bc000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Sep 06 10:55:02 2012 (5048B946)
fffff880`044f8000 fffff880`04505000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02d21000 fffff880`02d37000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02d63000 fffff880`02d7e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019b1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e58000 fffff880`00f1a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Wed Jul 25 22:25:13 2012 (5010AA89)
fffff880`00f1a000 fffff880`00f2a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)
fffff880`02cf2000 fffff880`02cfb000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`003c6000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 28 22:31:58 2013 (5130212E)
fffff880`06134000 fffff880`06145000   WinUsb   WinUsb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:28 2009 (4A5BCC04)
fffff880`00f81000 fffff880`00f8a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`05e3f000 fffff880`05e58000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:45 2012 (5010AAE5)
fffff880`056e4000 fffff880`0571a000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:06 2012 (5010AABE)
fffff880`03c24000 fffff880`03c73000   xhcdrv   xhcdrv.sys   Wed Jan 02 04:24:13 2013 (50E3FCBD)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06153000 fffff880`0616e000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`061c2000 fffff880`061c6000   wdcsam64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00004000
fffff880`09d23000 fffff880`09d94000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`09c8a000 fffff880`09cfb000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`03ff4000 fffff880`03ffc000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`0629c000 fffff880`0629e000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`0629a000 fffff880`0629c000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`06297000 fffff880`0629a000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00003000
fffff880`06295000 fffff880`06297000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`05e1c000 fffff880`05e2d000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff880`05e2d000 fffff880`05e63000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0610c000 fffff880`0611d000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff880`0611d000 fffff880`06153000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`018fe000 fffff880`0190c000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0190c000 fffff880`01918000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01918000 fffff880`01921000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01921000 fffff880`01934000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
```


----------



## ItsJon (Mar 2, 2014)

Wrench97 said:


> There is one BSOD from the 2nd in the upload is that the only one you received?
> *PROCESS_NAME: dwm.exe* DWM is the Windows Desktop Manager.
> Seeing you have not yet installed SP1 I would continue with the updates and get SP1 installed and any driver updates.The Gigabyte site has newer drivers for just about everything> GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-970A-D3P (rev. 1.0)
> Also the wireless driver(athrx.sys Jul 20 2011) is pretty old there are at least 3 updates looks like a TP-Link adapter using a Athros chip> Download - Welcome to TP-LINK
> ...


I selected all updates in Windows update, I guess the SP1 update was for some reason skipped.
Wouldn't the driver updates for my hardware show up in Windows Update under the optional tab? Cause they're not.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is often required to install several update before a Service Pack update will appear as an option.
You can manually download install Service Packs from MS.
Have you checked the Temps & Voltages?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not all driver updates will come through Windows update.


----------



## ItsJon (Mar 2, 2014)

Tyree said:


> It is often required to install several update before a Service Pack update will appear as an option.
> You can manually download install Service Packs from MS.
> Have you checked the Temps & Voltages?


My temps are fine, however I can't seem to read the voltages. Even in speedfan it comes up blank. Could it be that there's no voltage monitoring chip?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Speedfan is for fans and rarely gives accurate Temp/Voltage readings.
Try looking in the Bios for the Voltages.


----------

